# DRS Labs Gentropin Aq-x



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried these? Hope this isnt against the rules, theres a thread a while back with this question asked in it but had no answer so I thought id start a new thread for any new info?


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Not much feed back on these about but my mate used them said they were ok nothing special but that's just him who knows?

I use there peptides Bn nice n full ever since n leaner but could be diet 2.worth a try if you got few bucks lying about .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there was a guy who came on the board and insisted they where top notch pharma but offered no proof to this, i have used them and they are definitely not the same as pharma premixed GH like NutropinAQ, they are decent but nothing special


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> there was a guy who came on the board and insisted they where top notch pharma but offered no proof to this, i have used them and they are definitely not the same as pharma premixed GH like NutropinAQ, they are decent but nothing special


Cost aside, what would you out of this and hyge?


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

besa said:


> Not much feed back on these about but my mate used them said they were ok nothing special but that's just him who knows?
> 
> I use there peptides Bn nice n full ever since n leaner but could be diet 2.worth a try if you got few bucks lying about .


I think I am going to try them mate, they're an aq which is what I need and they seem more difficult to track down.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Try it mate see how u get on I'm getting there igf's soon will see how I get on with those.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

how did you find them gingerteef iam running it at the moment and feel leaner and sleep better


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

They're still in my fridge mate. Got 150ius to use with some slin,peps and dnp next time I'm home. I think gold digger had them tested and they scored highly. Ive not heard anything bad about them anyway. Glad youre enjoying them, I'll give u a shout in a week or 2 and let u know how I'm getting on


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Well i don't know if they're top notch pharma as was suggested but gold diggers serum test of 34 on 10iu of them is in the same ball park as people have tested on 10iu pharma.

Obviously serum testing doesn't tell purity but from that 1 test i would be confident they are very well dosed. out of my price range unfortunately!


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

I have used them from a period of 4 month now, they are 100 % gtg, and for my experience, I will rate them much better than blutops and others like this crap floating around in Europe....So fare the best liquid HGH i have tried, but also going up in price, wonder why... Anyway start slow and move lightly up


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

glad to hear it worked for you leanmassworking


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'll let you know how they compare to hygetropin.cn 10iu yellow tops hopefully by Friday. (the ones with the DNA strand on the lids)

Getting a serum test tomorrow morning.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

thats good news goldigger as i was going to get some hyge in 3 weeks are they the 200ius ones m8


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> thats good news goldigger as i was going to get some hyge in 3 weeks are they the 200ius ones m8


Nope..Yellow tops are 10iu vials, ten in a box..

200iu kit is 25x8iu vials.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> I'll let you know how they compare to hygetropin.cn 10iu yellow tops hopefully by Friday. (the ones with the DNA strand on the lids)
> 
> Getting a serum test tomorrow morning.


I read .cn was fake? and its the .com.cn ones to go for?

Could be getting mixed up here, so many different sites lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> I read .cn was fake? and its the .com.cn ones to go for?
> 
> Could be getting mixed up here, so many different sites lol


Would appear that there not fake 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just had an email from DRS they're not gonna stock the pens anymore, quality issues I think she said.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just had an email from DRS they're not gonna stock the pens anymore, quality issues I think she said.


What's the problem with the quality, did she say?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Strange.. When I asked I was told they would be available again next week!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This was from Natalie at DRS, which I got yesterday.

"We should have more next week, I will notify you once we do, however not sure about the pens though-previous devices we used to sell weren't that great so we decided to discontinue and working now on new devices but I cant tell when they will be ready"


----------

